# CC assignments, templates, etc. (Komplete Kontrol, nektar T6)



## vinnie2k (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi,

I have a Nektar T6 MIDI controller that I am trying to use with Komplete Kontrol.
I noticed that CC assignments need to be setup for each instrument separately, which is understandable but a huge pain (e.g. Noire).
I think the solution is templates, but how do I setup CC assignments templates so that my T6 talks to KK?

Thank you for your help!


----------

